# AMS Short Caboose - How to remove Cupola



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know how to remove the AMS Short Caboose Cupola? I need to replace the bulb that's attached to the top of the roof.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

If that is the 2 truck caboose shorty like I have, as I recall you have to remove the entire body from the floor. Remove screws on the bottom and then you can access the interior from underneath.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Like Winn said, remove the entire body from the frame. Be very careful of the end ladders and railing. These are VERY fragile and easily broken......how do I know........?

Take out a couple of screws in the bottom of the caboose and slide the entire body in one direction (forgot now, did it quite a few years ago) and rotate the body vertically from the end and gently lift off. You are trying to clear the little plastic "bench" that is located on the frame of the caboose. 

Good luck with this.....just be slow and careful doing it.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Winn & Gary! I'll give it a go.

-Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Better get with it, you already got your Turkey dinner ha ha!

Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Another question, does anyone know what voltage the bulb is for the marker lights?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

jimtyp said:


> Another question, does anyone know what voltage the bulb is for the marker lights?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


No I don't. I used LEDs and a circuit board that Jonathan Blues designed and made for my Shorty so I could add interior lights, oil lamps over a desk and the Trackside Products brass marker lights and a charging port and switches for a battery.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't have one, but can you see a resistor in the wire, can you tell if leds?

If you can't, then try giving about 3 volts and slowly increase to brightness.

Greg


----------

